# Crop Insurance Under Attack



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an article from the St Louis Post-Dispatch regarding crop insurance:

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/drought-lowered-crop-production-but-farmers-earned-more/article_91e3a75e-a232-5f27-8f00-0922bf50fbd3.html

Interesting paragraph near the bottom:

_The group, along with some agricultural economists, believe the premium subsidies are encouraging farmers to farm marginal land, vulnerable to drought and flood. Since 2008, farmers have plowed up acreage the size of Indiana, the group says._

Couldn't have anything to do with ethanol subsidies, could it? Nahhh!

Ralph


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Without Crop Insurance our 4 year old row crop operation would not be here.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

First of all. we need to admit that the USDA "Farm Program" is nothing more than welfare. It is no different than food stamps, heating assistance, etc..
I deal with farmers and ranchers from many states, and it is pretty much the same everywhere. Farm welfare has been bad, as most government run welfare programs are, for our country and economy. It seems as most farmers today feel entitled to the welfare payments, just like the unemployed, government housed and fed welfare people who played a big part in getting our current president elected.
One of the worst programs, in my opinion, has been the crop insurance welfare program.
Do you think the US taxpayers, me included, will subsidize the farm welfare programs much longer? I hope not!


----------

